# Conky: complete system freeze!



## freemason (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't know whether it is port-specific, or conky is buggy itself but whole system will freeze after some time with this conky config: *http://pastebin.com/i72KsVNd* and there is stable memory leak (12 Kb per second) if you use net-[upload|download] and/or disk-[read|write] meters.

Thanks.
(It seems that port maintainer is dead/arrested/got a life/etc. :/)


----------



## vermaden (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes, conky is fscked up since long time on FreeBSD.


----------



## freemason (Oct 1, 2012)

It is very strange that such a small userspace-mode program causes complete system freeze. By the way, FreeBSD is not Windows, am I right? But what a surprise...


----------



## vermaden (Oct 1, 2012)

Submit a BUG here: http://freebsd.org/send-pr.html with all possible details.

Conky being fscked-up is one thing, lack of FreeBSD stability because of some userspace program is another one, and that one should be fixed.


----------

